# bad runner



## FNG (19 Sep 2005)

Hey....I've smoked for 10 yrs but quite as soon as i sighned up........I can do tons of push-ups and tons of sit-ups but afrter running a bit my hart feels like it's gonna blow....so i slow down a bit and jump back into it.....i practice every day seeing how they'll be calling me in soon....am i goin to bring ppl down on me for bad running even though i'm giving my all and not slacking.......or will ppl see that i'm giving everything i got and and work with it?


----------



## Chimo (19 Sep 2005)

FNG,
There is a world of difference between muscular endurance, (doing push ups, chin ups) and cardio vascular endurance, (Oxygen exchange with the blood). 

If you  are a poor runner, "you will be bringing people down on you". I would suggest setting a fitness goal of being able to run a mile in 8 minutes prior to reporting to the Recruit School.

Congrats on giving up the killer weed. Good Luck!


----------



## dutchie (19 Sep 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> Hey....I've smoked for 10 yrs but quite as soon as i sighned up........I can do tons of push-ups and tons of sit-ups but afrter running a bit my hart feels like it's gonna blow....so i slow down a bit and jump back into it.....i practice every day seeing how they'll be calling me in soon....am i goin to bring ppl down on me for bad running even though i'm giving my all and not slacking.......or will ppl see that i'm giving everything i got and and work with it?



Well, your insructors will come down on you for a lot of things, one of them will likely be for your fitness. Not to worry though, you will not be alone. One part of their job is to be 'on you' about everything. That's part of being a recruit instructor.

As far as your fellow recruits? Well, give it your all and if that is noticed, you should be ok. Of course, if the Platoon is getting remedial PT because a couple of people are falling out of runs (you), then they will not be happy, but they should understand. If you don't give it your all, and the Platoon gets remedial (extra) PT (usually on their 'off time'), you will probably be told by your buddies in no uncertain terms what will happen to you if you don't pick it up.

Keep training and running and try not to worry about it too much.

Good luck.


----------



## FNG (19 Sep 2005)

Hey thx guys.... :warstory:


----------



## FNG (21 Sep 2005)

Just wondering how the 2.4 km run works....If you fail when you get there do they send you home or do you have the entire time to build up to it?..........I know your thinking god damn chill out and just do it.....But i wouldn't have started this thread if i wasn't concerned.....Passing the pt was a joke but there was no running involved.....the last thing i want to happen is to get to st jean and be sent home just like that.....so how many times a day should i go running and how long of a break should i take in between......appretiate the help!


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

you have, of course, read the many and various threads on the subject of running before asking this question, right?


----------



## FNG (21 Sep 2005)

honestly no.....though it would have wise........just alittle stressed and not thinking clearly...lol....sorry!


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

go to the Training Forum. Read. Put reading into practice. Come back with problems, if any.


----------



## Jaxson (22 Sep 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> Just wondering how the 2.4 km run works....If you fail when you get there do they send you home or do you have the entire time to build up to it?..........




im gonna say this because i cant believe no one else has, if it takes you the entire Bmq course to build up to 2.4 km .... i pray to god you have some very relaxed and lazy instructors who dont like to run alot.


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

I'll be going to BMQ being able to do the 2.4 on my bad days... .probably 3 on my good days. I'm defiantely hoping when I finish that I can do about 5km.


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2005)

My advice, and I just got back from bmq in August, is to be able to run at least 5 km minimum before you go to bmq. That 2.4 is a minimum. They run a lot - uphill, on pavement, grass, to the rec centre, the field, on sandhills and all over the place. Be able to keep up from the get-go.

IMHO you should be running at least 3 x week, and be able to run for 30 - 45 minutes straight without collapsing. If you can do that, then you've got nothing to worry about as far as running is concerned. The classes are 40 minutes long and it's not unreasonable to be running for 30 minutes of that. Oh, and then there are the times when you get back-to-back pt periods...oh yeah.


----------



## cgyflames01 (27 Sep 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> Hey; I've smoked for 10 years, but I quit as soon as I signed up. I can do tons of push-ups, and tons of sit-ups, but after running a bit, my heart feels like it's gonna blow. So I slowed down a bit and jumped back into it. I practice every day, seeing how they'll be calling me in soon. Will I bring people down, for bad running? Even though I'm giving it my all, and not slacking? Will People see that I'm giving everything I have, and work with me?


I'll trade your running ability, for my poor push-up performance.   We all have our crosses to bare, and with practice, you can do it.

*oh; and I edited your post a little.


----------



## Jaxson (27 Sep 2005)

Hey guys if anyone runs on a treadmill here, other then me, ill give you a good tip, take a towel, fold it in half so its not that long, and throw it over the display board, it covers the speed, time and distance you have gone until you give you. I did this and i ran about 3 times more distance then i have before because i wasnt thinking about it at all.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Sep 2005)

The Cornwallis Recruit School standard was 12:30 for 1.5 miles.  You should use it as a goal prior to commencing basic training.  Most units aim for 5 km at a  25-35 minute pace.  The main way to improve your running is to run often.  Get some excellent footwear and a good route.  The treadmill is great for the winter but it is hard to get a section, platoon or company on them all at once.


----------



## Bradboy (27 Sep 2005)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought it would be relevant to ask in this forum. When we're running at basic does everyone run at their own pace or do we run in ranks? I've been running by myself now for the last two months and I've gotten a pretty fast paced jog down. I'm just wondering if the stronger runners will be able to move ahead of the pack or if we are required to stay in our ranks. I have no problem if thats the case I'm just curious as to the way it is done. Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Sep 2005)

For PT tests, you go at your own pace, but for daily PT you run as a group.


----------



## Bradboy (27 Sep 2005)

That's cool. So basically you're as fast as the slowest person. Thanks Mike. Cheers.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Sep 2005)

Not exactly, usually the person who is leading the PT(either a section commander or the course officer) sets the pace.


----------



## Bradboy (27 Sep 2005)

Oh ok thats cool then. So if there is a weeker recruit who can't keep up with the platoon, what happens to him/ her? I'm guessing this is where teamwork comes into play. Or does the section commander or course officer slow down so that recruiter can keep up?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (27 Sep 2005)

"Hey guys if anyone runs on a treadmill here, other then me, ill give you a good tip, take a towel, fold it in half so its not that long, and throw it over the display board, it covers the speed, time and distance you have gone until you give you. I did this and i ran about 3 times more distance then i have before because i wasnt thinking about it at all."

Hey Jaxson, that's the same thing I do and it works like a charm.  On the treadmill the time and distance display can really play games with your head.  Cover it up with a towel and just go hard.  Treadmills are great for setting a constant pace and what not but I would also recommend alternating between the mill and running outside.

As per the original post.  If you are having problems with your running then just keep at it.  Run as much as you can.  Trust me, you will improve.  I started at 3-4 KM and I was bursting...now I do 8-10 KM with ease.  I know this sounds like bad advice but don't just go for the minimum 2.4 KM.  I think they will be expecting alot more than that at BMQ.  Of course you want to make sure you can do the 2.4 run on time but I would slowly start building upon that.  I would say that you make sure you can do 6-8 KM.  Just set yourself a schedule where you move up a notch every week or something.  It'll all work out in the end.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Oh ok thats cool then. So if there is a weeker recruit who can't keep up with the platoon, what happens to him/ her? I'm guessing this is where teamwork comes into play. Or does the section commander or course officer slow down so that recruiter can keep up?



Usually they will yell at them an try to motivate them to catch up, an/or they will make the platoon run past the slower people an run behind them(mainly only did that when we were doing FFO marches/runs).


----------



## SoF (27 Sep 2005)

I to am worried about the running. I try to run every other day. I'v tried everyday but my body just can't take it. I just run until I'm tired then walk and run again. I'm still thinking of when to go to bmq; April or summer. I might go summer so I have the extra months to get into shape. Also I was just wondering wat do u guys do for running during the winter when theres snow out an everything, I don't have a tread mill or gym membership.


----------



## dutchie (27 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Oh ok thats cool then. So if there is a weeker recruit who can't keep up with the platoon, what happens to him/ her? I'm guessing this is where teamwork comes into play. Or does the section commander or course officer slow down so that recruiter can keep up?


 
Generally, the staff member who takes the Platoon on PT will go at a pace that challenges most of the recruits. One or 2 might find the run easier than they really should if they're excellent runners, and several may drop out if they're poor runners or just in poor physical shape. Other staff members, and maybe even the recruits 'section senior' will fall back with the struggling runner(s) and motivate them. Depending on the recruit, the staff member, and why this recruit is falling out, this motivation could entail 'encouragement' (ie -"you can do it...'), or a good ol' fashioned blast of poop (ie-'move you ass, pokey'). 

Another 'trick' to keep the Platoon together while challenging all is to stop and do push-ups, sit-ups, and chin-ups at intervals, allowing the struggling recruits to catch up. The stragglers may be required to make up the 'missed' push-ups/sit-ups/chin-ups at the end of the run.


----------



## Bradboy (27 Sep 2005)

Aight guys thanks for the input. You killed my curiousity. Cheers.


----------



## FITSUMO (29 Sep 2005)

"Also I was just wondering wat do u guys do for running during the winter when theres snow out an everything, I don't have a tread mill or gym membership."  

When there is snow on the ground, what do you do, put on the proper cloths and go for a run.  You will not be breaking any person records in the snow, but you should still run.  Things to consider, layers for you clothing( wear wicking material so the sweat does not get trapped in cloths and turn to ice), dress for you last KM not your first, If you are going for a longer run, bring an extra shirt( ie polar fleece) incase you get hurt and you need to walk, bring a cell phone.  You will be running in the snow when you are in the CF, wise to get used to it now.

I have run in +40 all the way down to -40( well -39) and even though I did the runs in the weather extremes I would not recommend it, my father who runs marathons will not run after -15, says its to hard on the lungs, where I have no problem at that temp.  If you are expecting to run in the winter start now so that your body gets used to the colder temps slowly.

all the best


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I'm still thinking of when to go to bmq; April or summer. I might go summer so I have the extra months to get into shape.



Nice in theory but likely you will go when they tell you to!


----------



## FNG (1 Oct 2005)

After reading through all this it just leaves me wondering......if i'm keeping up with most things but my running is still pretty bad....will they send me home or just keep pushing me and keep me there till i get it......i understand if they see i'm not even trying to get there then yea...cut em loose...but if they know i want to ...just have a hard time...will they keep me there till i get it.....i know in the usarmy...they'll never cut you...they'll keep you till you quit....but i'm reading here they'll send you home....what are some reasons for that?


----------



## bled12345 (2 Oct 2005)

hmmmm.... if you are having trouble with 2.4 km...... I would either reconsider your running training, or reconsider your career choice lol.

the step test is a joke compared to what you will be doing once your in. The recruiting center fitness requirements are alot less strict  for PT than the PSP staff that does your testing at CFLRS st. jean.


----------



## Jinxed (3 Oct 2005)

As some other guys have pointed out here, just keep running.  Don't worry about it, don't stress and fret and keep yourself up all night over it.  When I was on my BMQ and SQ I sucked with the running, wasn't slowest, but wasn't exactly fast either...or in the middle.  More you run though, the easier you get, and if you have a fitness freak buddy, it helps to run together, doesn't get so boring and you have a pal to help you keep going.  On my 3's in Kingston I sucked at the start as well, but nearly every day I ran down from CFB Kingston to the Timmy's (heh) or Canex with a friend or two and ran back and by about halfway through the course, I was one of the half dozen guys who could keep up with this crazy run a MCpl did.  

It's best to not focus too much on how fast at first, but how long you can run.  Don't stop, don't slow down, keep the same pace the entire run and just keep increasing the pace gradually every day or 2 days.


----------



## Bull_STR (13 Oct 2005)

Ok I will respond to this one for sure.  I cant run for Crap!  It took everything in me to get to 6Km in the first 6 weeks at BMQ.

As for the instructors.  They are all on the PSP staff.  They dont care really how long it takes you to finish just finish.  Finish as a team though.  I was not the fastest runner in the Platoon or the slowest but I was not real great at it.  But by the end I was running 1KM in just over 5min.  It took a lot of help from my platoon and one team member in particular that was a super runner that felt it was more important to run beside me and encourage me to keep going  (Thanks Pte Marles R0199E).  

Like you I can pump out like 65 Pushups and at leat 30 situps.  I am a big guy I weigh in at 220lbs  when I started BMQ I was around 235lbs.  I am now more muscle then fat then when I was there.  The PSP staff will work you and if you have a great Platoon you will have lots of POSITIVE encouragement.  Just most importantly dont stop!

Remember these words from my Platoon

"Pride is forever, Pain is temporary"

GOOD LUCK


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Oct 2005)

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> Ok I will respond to this one for sure.   I cant run for Crap!   It took everything in me to get to 6Km in the first 6 weeks at BMQ.
> 
> As for the instructors.   They are all on the PSP staff.   They dont care really how long it takes you to finish just finish.   Finish as a team though.   I was not the fastest runner in the Platoon or the slowest but I was not real great at it.   But by the end I was running 1KM in just over 5min.   It took a lot of help from my platoon and one team member in particular that was a super runner that felt it was more important to run beside me and encourage me to keep going   (Thanks Pte Marles R0199E).
> 
> ...



Thank you for the encouragement... I think reading stuff like this s great for my DH


----------



## Stealthybob (14 Oct 2005)

Did i just read that right, the Pt only requires a step test to get in, there is "no running around a track 2.4km" ? Not sure if you left it out on purpose or accident.


----------



## Shadow Cat (14 Oct 2005)

Also Armyjewelz, in regards to Bull_STR's comment, tell your DH that he wasn't the youngest on the block while doing this.  He was actually the oldest to graduate that day.  It should help him feel better as well.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Oct 2005)

Stealthybob said:
			
		

> Did i just read that right, the Pt only requires a step test to get in, there is "no running around a track 2.4km" ? Not sure if you left it out on purpose or accident.



Ha ha... SEARCH!!! 

NO 2.4k to get in.. You do what they call a step test equivelant.  The 2.4k is what is the bare minimum recomended to begin basic but you are only tested using the step test.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Oct 2005)

For the PT test to get in, you can either do a step test, or a shuttle run, depends on the location I assume. When I did my tests to get into the Reserve(in Vancouver), I did the step test at a civvie gym, and for my PT test for my componet transer I did a shuttle run at the base gym in Edmonton.

As for the running, dunno if its like this for anyone else, or just me but. Usually when I run on my own I do alright, usually for for a few kms a day, but on course when I'm running with a group I find it a lot easier(more motivation I guess) an can do the longer runs pretty good(not the fastest, but still in the top 1/3.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Ha ha... SEARCH!!!
> 
> NO 2.4k to get in.. You do what they call a step test equivelant.   The 2.4k is what is the bare minimum recomended to begin basic but you are only tested using the step test.


jewelz, I know you're trying to be helpful, but you are giving faulty info. Let the wannabe's and FNGs search on their own, and they will get more accurate information.

Whether they do a step-test, shuttle run, or flat run is entirely dependant on their location. 

It appears to me from reading these threads, that a great deal is entirely dependant on the civvies running the show at each particular location. Not cool. No standards right from the get-go.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Oct 2005)

OMG - I am sorry.. from everything I have ever read I heard Step test... I am very sorry to provide incorrect info.. and embarrassed!


----------



## paracowboy (15 Oct 2005)

I was under the same impression, but from the posts made by the wannabe's (I try to stay up on this because of the help I try to provide with PT and such) there isn't much standardization by the civvies (go figure) in any aspect of it, even in something as simple as the push-up.

Wannabe's are best served by actually contacting their nearest recruiting center and asking the people who will be applying the test what is required of them, and the standard of performance that particular center demands.

Actually, I don't see why that isn't their first step, anyway.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Oct 2005)

I would like to give my 2 cents here, and if they are useful great, if not just ignore.

I am a civvie wife of a guy who learned how to run "the army way". We are now both learning how to run...the safe way. We are training for a marathon. I was a gal who, just three months ago, was very happy sitting on the couch with my bowl of super buttered popcorn. Hubby would try to encourage me to go for a run but I knew that meant run til my lungs exploded...then run home... No, that wasn't for me. 

A friend introduced me to RunningMania.com I went out of curiosity and found that there was some people there willing to give sage advice for anyone with a desire to get up off the couch. So I started running on Aug 10th. I couldn't run more than one minute straight without gasping for air. Now I run for 10K and feel like I could keep going. I use 10:1's for training. 10minutes running, 1 minute walking. My friend and I introduced our hubbies to this way of running....and now the two of them are running better than they ever have for the army. NO run should feel like a "bag drive" if you have trained properly. 

I reccomend anyone looking to improve their running abilities look into a proper training program...found in numerous places...but Hal Higdon has a really great set of programs for various abilities on his site. Training properly will increase aerobic endurance as well as reduce risk of injury....you don't want to be sent home from BMQ because you f*kt your knee your you have IT Band issues from trying to keep up...when if you had built yourself up with the endurance in the first place you would have had no issues. Running damages your body...recovery helps repair those damages and makes you stronger...that is why recovery is so important. 

Build up your base...increase your endurance by adding one long run a week at a slower pace...so that your body can get used to running for 40-60 minutes (I can now run for 2 hours straight...less than three months from starting). Once your base is set, then you can start on the speed work (intervals, Fartleks, sprints) and hills to build up your overall speed/pace.

I run outdoors whenever possible...even in the cold pouring rain...(I like to run in the rain the best!) My hubby and I were talking about something like this yesterday...if you never train in adverse conditions...you will never be able to give your best when performing in adverse conditions....that goes for everything in life...from being in the military to running. (If I only ever run on a treadmill and come race day it is raining...I won't do so well in my race, cus I don't know what it is like to run in the rain. Whereas if I train when it rains, snows, or is sunny...I know I can still handle whatever is thrown at me on race day...I will have something to gauge it against.)

That is the end of my rant...take it for what you will...as I said...if it helps, bonus....if not, ignore it.


----------



## paracowboy (24 Oct 2005)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> I would like to give my 2 cents here, and if they are useful great, if not just ignore.
> 
> I am a civvie wife of a guy who learned how to run "the army way". We are now both learning how to run...the safe way. We are training for a marathon. I was a gal who, just three months ago, was very happy sitting on the couch with my bowl of super buttered popcorn. Hubby would try to encourage me to go for a run but I knew that meant run til my lungs exploded...then run home... No, that wasn't for me.
> 
> ...


 Standard. Well done.
If you wouldn't mind, I have a thread in the Training Forum where I've included my advice on running. It's called Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT. I'd like you to copy and post this same response of yours in there.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Oct 2005)

Yeah, no problem...I will do that now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## meanjoe (25 Oct 2005)

Well I must say there Para, I agree with the no standards deal.... and yes each person joining should check on the type of tests that they will be doing at the recruiting office that they are going to... thats where the will find the correct info, some offices are different. For instance I remember doing the step test at the office but had to do the shuttle run in Quebec... two totally different tests.... I wasent a good runner then but with no choice of my own I became better... I mean I completed the mountain man this year... for you whom do not know, its a 52 km (32lbs)ruck sack run... well 10 km was canoe... 3.2km was portage which is 120lbs on your back running (well trying too LOL). But you will learn and nothing beats training and never giving up....and regards to the 2.4 km standards (for the noobs) they are only minimum guide lines... but try to be able to do atleast 5km comfortably... in 25-35 minutes and still be able to speak and not wanting to pass out. I do it in 27 minutes.... I am not the greatest runner but not the worst either. And I believe someone was talking about a tread mill... I wouldnt base my training on that.... running on road and on a mill, well to diferent worlds. Good luck ... "ignorance is no excuse" get informed. 

Cpl 1 RCHA


----------

